# ما هى الشهور العبريه ؟ وما ترتيبهم بالنسبه للشهور الميلاديه؟



## candy shop (2 مارس 2009)

*ما هى الشهور العبريه ؟ وما ترتيبهم بالنسبه للشهور الميلاديه؟

السنة العبرية قمرية 354يوم ، 8ساعات و 48 دقيقة و تنتقص 11 يوم عن الميلادية و الشهر القمرى 29يوم،12ساعة و 44 دقيقة و يوجد شهر 13 كل 3 سنين لعمل تعادل مع السنة الشمسية
و السنة الدينية عند اليهود لها نفس شهور السنة المدنية بفارق 6 شهور و أسمائها كالآتى :

الشهر اليهودى الدينى و الشهر الميلادى المقابل له:
1 نيسان (أول السنة الدينية) ---------- مارس/أبريل
2 أيار ---------- مايو
3 حزيران ---------- يونيو
4 تموز ---------- يوليو
5 آب ---------- أغسطس
6 إيلول ---------- سبتمبر
7 تشرين الأول (أول السنة المدنية) ---------- أكتوبر
8 تشرين الثانى (شيشنان) ---------- نوفمبر
9 كانون الأول ---------- ديسمبر 
10 كانون الثانى (طيبيت) ---------- يناير
11 شباط ---------- فبراير
12 آذار ---------- مارس
13 آذار الثانى(فياذار) (كل 3 سنوات)

الموضوع الأصلي : هنا||المصدر : منتديات افا بافلوس​*


----------



## Star Online (2 مارس 2009)

معلومات رائعة ومفيدة جدا اخ كاندي
وبالأخص لدارسي الكتاب المقدس

تحياتي لك والرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

candy shop

شكرااا على المعلوات كاندي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااكاندي 

روووعة الموضوع​


----------



## totty (3 مارس 2009)

*معلومات قيمه جدااا

ميرسى يا احلى كاندى*​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خالص كاندى على المعلومات الجميله دى


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> معلومات رائعة ومفيدة جدا اخ كاندي​
> وبالأخص لدارسي الكتاب المقدس​
> 
> تحياتي لك والرب يباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> candy shop
> 
> شكرااا على المعلوات كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> شكرااااااااكاندي​
> 
> 
> روووعة الموضوع​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *معلومات قيمه جدااا*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا احلى كاندى*​


 
ميرسى اوى يا توتى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> ميرسى خالص كاندى على المعلومات الجميله دى


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

+ شهر نيسان *ניסן **Nisan *: وهو أول الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر السابع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري مارس وأبريل، ويُسمى أيضاً شهر أبيب ( خروج 13 : 4، 23 : 15، 16 : 1 ). والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: طيران ، راية ، برهان ، معجزة ، هروب . عدد أيامه (30 يوم)
​+ شهر زِيُو *זו **Ziv*: وهو ثاني الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الثامن من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري إبريل ومايو، ويُسمى ايضاً " آيار " ( 1ملوك 6: 1 ، 6: 37 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: زهرة ، سطوع ، بهاء ، جمال . عدد أيامه (29 يوم)
​+ شهر سيفان، سِيوَان *סיון Sivan*:   وهو ثالث الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر التاسع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري مايو ويونيو ( أستير 8 : 9 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: غطائهن ، نيّر ، ساطع ، شهر ، قمر ، مُشرق . عدد أيامه (30 يوم)​+ شهر تموز *תמוז Tammuz*: وهو  رابع الشهور العبرية  المقدسة، والشهر العاشر من السنة المدنية ويقابل  شهري يونيو ويوليو. ولم  يُذكر في الكتاب المقدس، ولكن وردت إشارة إليه في  زكريا 8 : 19، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: تذبُل ، مُعطي الكرمة ، مُغادرة ، ذوبان ، يكتم ، انحلال ، اسم إله البابليين ( حز 8 : 14 ) . عدد أيامه (29 يوم)
​+ شهر آب:   وهو خامس الشهور العبرية  المقدسة، والشهر الحادي عشر من السنة المدنية  ويقابل شهري يوليو وأغسطس.  ولم يُذكر في الكتاب المقدس، ولكن وردت  الإشارة إليه في عزرا 7:9 ، عدد أيامه (30 يوم)
​+ شهر أيلول *אלול Elul*: وهو سادس الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الثاني عشر من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري أغسطس وسبتمبر. ( نح 6: 15 ) والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: عدم ، بكاء ، ضجة ، صراخ ، نداء . عدد أيامه (29 يوم)​+ شهر أَيْثَانيِم *אתנים Ethanim*: وهو سابع الشهور العبرية المقدسة ، والشهر الأول من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر ، ويُسمى أيضاً " تشري "؛ ( 1ملوك 8: 2 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: قوي ، جريء ، تدفق دائم ، مطر دائم ، أقوياء . عدد أيامه (30 يوم)​+ شهر بُول *בול**Bul*: وهو ثامن الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الثاني من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري أكتوبر ونوفمبر. ويُسمى " هيشفان " ( 1ملوك 6: 38 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: زيادة ، تغيير ، إنتاج مُتغير ، محصول . عدد أيامه يتراوح ما بين [FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot]29 أو 30 يوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​+ شهر كَسْلُو *כסלו **Chislev*: وهو تاسع الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الثالث من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر( نحميا 1: 1 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: ثقة ، صياد ، تهوّر ؛عدد أيامه يتراوح ما بين [FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot]29 أو 30 يوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​+ شهر تيفيت أو طِيبيِت *טבת **Tebeth*: وهو عاشر الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الرابع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري ديسمبر ويناير ( أستير 2: 16 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: طيب ، صلاح ، شتاء ، جيد .عدد أيامه يتراوح ما بين [FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot]29 أو 30 يوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​+ شهر شَبَاط *שׁבט **Shebat*:  وهو الحادي عشر من الشهور العبرية المقدسة والشهر الخامس من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري يناير وفبراير ( زكريا 1: 7 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: راحة ، سبط ، صولجان ، إضْرب . عدد أيامه (30 يوم)​+ شهر أَذَار *אדר Adar*: وهو الثاني عشر من الشهور العبرية المقدسة والشهر السادس من السنة المدنية، ويقابل شهري فبراير ومارس ( عزرا 6: 15 )، والكلمة تحمل المعاني الآتية: مجيد ، مرتفع ، سامٍ ، مُظلم ، ملئ بالسحب ، ملبد بالغيوم .عدد أيامه (29 أو 30 يوم في السنة الكبيسة ) ​+ شهر فيادارا أو أَذَار الثاني: هذا الشهر أدخله اليهود كل ثلاثة سنوات ليجعلوا السنة القمرية تُعادل السنة الشمسية تقريباً


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام والمهم للغاية
النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام والمهم للغاية
> النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
> ​


انا اللى اشكرك يا ايمن على الاضافه المميزه 
شكراااااا لمشاركتك اللى اسعدتنى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب ومش كنت اعرف ان الموضوع ده موجود هنا
واشكر الله اني شوفته يا أجمل أخت واحلى أم غالية عند الجميع
صلي لأجلي؛ النعمة مع شخصك العزيز والغالي عندنا كلنا
​


----------

